# Getting on after 33 years old



## Guest (Nov 26, 2006)

I was planning on taking the test this spring for the first time in several years because the Chief of a town that didn't sign the consent decree encouraged me to take it.

Does anyone have any advice on what other cities or towns I should have my score sent to?

The City I live in doesn't hire after you have turned 34.

Thanks.


----------



## soup (Nov 1, 2006)

masscopguy said:


> I was planning on taking the test this spring for the first time in several years because the Chief of a town that didn't sign the consent decree encouraged me to take it.
> 
> Does anyone have any advice on what other cities or towns I should have my score sent to?
> 
> ...


I don't know what city you are in, but you may want to check on why they won't hire after 34. That was challenged a few years ago and I am pretty sure there is no longer a maximum age. I may be wrong, but I went through with several people older than myself and I was 32.


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2006)

I wish you were right but I belive most Civil Service municipalities won't take a non laterial if you are over 33 years old. A few cities will take you but i don't know which ones they are.

Boston relaxed the maxium age several years ago and they ended up with a bunch of 50+ year old guys who went out on disability after a couple years on the job so they went back to the age restriction.


----------



## Chree (Mar 14, 2005)

When I went through the academy 8 years ago, one officer getting on Quincy was 51. I only thought the State Police had a maximum age.


----------



## irish937 (Sep 13, 2005)

Just look on the HRD Homepage. There is a list of all civil service (police) communities and their age requirements. Many towns and cities have eased the age restriction, but some still have it at 32. Good luck.


----------



## soup (Nov 1, 2006)

I would call civil service and ask. I am pretty sure Brockton was challenged a few years ago and lost in court. There may be still a maximum age listed on the civil service job description/requirements, but the town knows that they will lose the fight. I personally know a few guys that got appointed in the past two years that are in their forties. Don't give up, you can get hired after 33.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

irish937 said:


> Just look on the HRD Homepage. There is a list of all civil service (police) communities and their age requirements. Many towns and cities have eased the age restriction, but some still have it at 32. Good luck.


Do you happen to know what that website is?


----------



## Mitpo62 (Jan 13, 2004)

I believe it is www.mass.gov/mptc or www.mass.gov/civilservice, or something like that.


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2006)

Thanks for all the info. I am going to call the Mass Civil Service Commission and post what i find out.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Mitpo62 said:


> I believe it is www.mass.gov/mptc or www.mass.gov/civilservice, or something like that.


Thanks much....


----------



## irish937 (Sep 13, 2005)

LA Copper, I'm not great with the computer. It's the homepage for the Human Resources Division. If you go to the Mass Homepage and click on agency, it will come up. HRD basically is civil service, just a different name. You'll have to fish around in there, but I know I've seen the list of all Mass. Civil Service PDs, including their age limits and exceptions.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2006)

I contacted the State's Human Resources division and was surprised to find out that there are no that many municipalities that will not hire a police officer if they have reached their 32nd birthday before the day of the Civil Servce exam.

According to them the cities and towns who signed the consent decree ML Chapeter 31 sec 58a are:

Boston, Fitchberg, Taunton, Shrewsbury, Borne, Worcester, Winchester, Holbrook, Westwood, Natick, Wrenthem, Falmouth, Belmont, Swampscott, Wareham, Dedham, Walpole, Andover, Canton.

If any one knows differently or who know some older guys who have been recently hired lets us know.


----------



## redpara (Jun 7, 2004)

I got hired at age 37, part time and went to the academy at 45. It helps if you can prove that your in better shape than the majority of younger recruits (not hard to do, most 20 somethings are pathetic). If you can do the 1 1/2 mile in a sub 10:00 (every time your tested) you'll be in good stead. 

Just remember, your screwed in ever getting a full retirement out of a town!


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2006)

Thanks that is great news. I am not quite 43. I have a few years in the state retire system and am in pretty good physical shape.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

irish937 said:


> LA Copper, I'm not great with the computer. It's the homepage for the Human Resources Division. If you go to the Mass Homepage and click on agency, it will come up. HRD basically is civil service, just a different name. You'll have to fish around in there, but I know I've seen the list of all Mass. Civil Service PDs, including their age limits and exceptions.


Thanks Irish, I appreciate it. I'm no expert with a computer either, didn't have them when I was younger.. 
I was kinda thinking of doing my 20 out here in L.A. and then heading back there to Mass (I've got 18 in now). That would put me in my mid 40s. I was kinda hoping I might have a chance at a non-civil service town that might want an experienced, academy trained kinda guy. Guess we'll see what happens by then.


----------



## NegroRotary (Mar 27, 2005)

The age is not that difficult, the residency is what get you most of the time.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2006)

I think with 20 years in LA you wouldn't have a hard time getting on with a non civil service town. The problem is most of the non civil service municipalities are small and although they have turn over they don't hire that often. 

I belive there is a former LA guy working in Weston. Concord and Westbororo are 2 of the larger towns that are not civil service.


----------



## new guy (Sep 16, 2005)

LA Copper said:


> Thanks Irish, I appreciate it. I'm no expert with a computer either, didn't have them when I was younger..
> I was kinda thinking of doing my 20 out here in L.A. and then heading back there to Mass (I've got 18 in now). That would put me in my mid 40s. I was kinda hoping I might have a chance at a non-civil service town that might want an experienced, academy trained kinda guy. Guess we'll see what happens by then.


Hopefully I'll be able to get out to the West Coast and visit you before then. I was kind of hoping that you could hook me up with an LAPD helicopter ride along.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

new guy said:


> Hopefully I'll be able to get out to the West Coast and visit you before then. I was kind of hoping that you could hook me up with an LAPD helicopter ride along.


I hope you make it out before then too! I'll see what I can do about the air ship ride along.



masscopguy said:


> I think with 20 years in LA you wouldn't have a hard time getting on with a non civil service town. The problem is most of the non civil service municipalities are small and although they have turn over they don't hire that often.
> 
> I belive there is a former LA guy working in Weston. Concord and Westbororo are 2 of the larger towns that are not civil service.


I hope you're right. I periodically see ads for non-civil service towns so hopefully by the time I get back there, there will be some type of openings. I know that after 20 years out here, I do have a little something to offer.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2006)

Here is a list from the Lynn PD site of municipalities that will hire you after 32.

Notice that some large cities like Cambridge, Quincy, New Bedford Worcester and Springfield are on the list. Boston is on the list but I would check with them and civil service before you put them down because I belive they signed the consent decree.

The minimum age requirement of 19 years applies to all civil service jurisdictions. The following civil service municipalities (under the provisions of chapter 32 of the Massachusetts General Laws) may appoint candidates who are over age 32 and who meet certain medical and physical fitness standards: Abington, Agawam, Amesbury, Andover, Athol, Attleboro, Auburn, Avon, Barnstable, Bellingham, Belmont, Beverly, Boston, Bourne, Braintree, Bridgewater, Brockton, Brookline, Cambridge, Canton, Carver, Charlton, Chelsea, Chicopee, Clinton, Cohasset, Danvers, Dedham, Duxbury, East Bridgewater, East Longmeadow, Everett, Fairhaven, Fall River, Falmouth, Fitchburg, Framingham, Franklin, Gardner, Gloucester, Greenfield, Halifax, Hanover, Holbrook, Holden, Holyoke, Hull, Kingston, Lancaster, Lawrence, Leicester, Lexington, Lowell, Ludlow, Lynn, Marlborough, Marshfield, Maynard, Medfield, Medford, Medway, Melrose, Middleboro, Millis, Millbury, Milton, Montague, Natick, Needham, Newburyport, New Bedford, North Adams, Northbridge, Norwell, Oxford, Palmer, Peabody, Pembroke, Pittsfield, Plainville, Plymouth, Provincetown, Quincy, Randolph, Reading, Revere, Rockland, Salem, Sandwich, Saugus, Scituate, Sharon, Shrewsbury, Somerville, Springfield, Stoughton, Swampscott, Taunton, Uxbridge, Wakefield, Walpole, Waltham, Wareham, Webster, West Bridgewater, Westwood, Weymouth, Whitman, Winchendon, Winchester, Winthrop, Woburn, Worcester, and Wrentham. In these communities, as current law requires, candidates will have to meet physical fitness and medical standards within 30 days of appointment to police officer positions, and once hired, will be tested regularly during their employment to be sure that they meet certain medical and physical fitness standards.. More information about medical and physical standards testing will follow. This list of communities is subject to change. Any questions about status changes should be directed to the communities in question.


----------



## NegroRotary (Mar 27, 2005)

But the thing is, if you are not a residence, your chances on getting on are very small right?


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2006)

I don't but lottery tickets. I spend 75.00 to take the test every two years.

Strike 1 I am not a veteran
Strike 2 I am a non minority
Strike 3 I am 43, I know they say the will put you on but I still wonder.

I thought I had a edge because my father was a 100% diabled Firefighter but his disability the so called heart amd lung bill doesn't count.

I live in Chelsea which I would call a small to medium department. I am going to put them down first along with a town that I have heard of that has hired non-residents.
If I never become a regular cop it will not be the end of the world. The only thing I don't like about my job is the low pay. But i like going to work everyday.

One year I was a Boston resident and scored a 97 and never heard from them because of residency I was so far down on one cities list they didn't even bother to give me a number.


----------



## grunt02 (Dec 11, 2006)

it is the mass state webpage /hrd it has the whole list of all municiples including the MBTA. hope it helps you guys


----------



## NegroRotary (Mar 27, 2005)

The good ol civil service thing, gotta love it! I hope Taunton don't have a reserve list anymore.


----------



## TC66 (Dec 27, 2006)

anyone know how to find out which towns would consider non-residents?


----------



## EXTRACOP (Dec 30, 2006)

Mass seems to be the worst state to become a police officer. The gentleman from LA should stay there . Im packing for arizona alot more chances there. They have no problems with age ." if your the right person who cares about age" one recruiter told me.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

EXTRACOP said:


> Mass seems to be the worst state to become a police officer. The gentleman from LA should stay there . Im packing for arizona alot more chances there. They have no problems with age ." if your the right person who cares about age" one recruiter told me.


I agree, Massachusetts does seem to be a "bit" difficult to get on the job, which is why I ended up in Los Angeles in the first place and that was back in the late 80s. For me, I'm gonna do my 20 years out here and head back home and see what happens. Hopefully I won't be too old by then!


----------



## extraining guy (Jul 31, 2005)

masscopguy said:


> I was planning on taking the test this spring for the first time in several years because the Chief of a town that didn't sign the consent decree encouraged me to take it.
> 
> Does anyone have any advice on what other cities or towns I should have my score sent to?
> 
> ...


Put down Lynn. With all the people jumping ship they will take you if you don't mind a strictly enforeced resident requirement. Which means move to the city before your out of the academy or your done.


----------



## NegroRotary (Mar 27, 2005)

This will be the last shot for civil service for me, too much political decisions.


----------

